# Xorg -configure schlÃ¤gt fehl

## R4miu5

Ich habe mit der ERSTKLASSIGEN dokumentation von gentoo.de eine stage1 installation gewagt .das system funktioniert prima. aber jetzt habe ich folgenden Fehler wenn ich nach dem emerge xorg Xorg -configure ausfÃ¼hre

ich kriege etwa 50 zeilen mit Symbol XXX /usr/lib/modules/drivers/... ist unresolved

und drunter steht noch 

fatal server error

caught signal 11. Server aborting

ich hab eine radeon 9800 pro und vorher ein emerge ati-drivers durchgefÃ¼hrt.

beim manuellen einstellen der Xorg.conf kommen auch immer irgendwelche fehler

was kann ich tun

bzw was muss ich im xorgconfig fÃ¼r eine grafikkarte einstellen ati radeon funktioniert irgendwie nicht.

danke fÃ¼r eure hilfe

----------

## aleph-muc

Probiers doch mal mit fglrxconfig, und benenn dann die Datei um.

Vielleicht klappt das.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## R4miu5

super hat funktioniert .

ist das normal das der mit emerge xorg-x11 installierte windowmanager so ... komisch .... ist

ich seh nur eine halbe konsole und die titelleitste nimmt 30% des bildschirms ein. dabei sollte ich eigentlcih 1280x1024@24bpp haben...

----------

## c07

 *R4miu5 wrote:*   

> ist das normal das der mit emerge xorg-x11 installierte windowmanager so ... komisch .... ist

 

Naja, er heißt nicht umsonst Trivial Window Manager.

Wenn die Auflösung nicht stimmt, muss noch irgendwas in der xorg.conf falsch bzw. suboptimal sein.

----------

## aleph-muc

Hast Du vielleicht einen virtuellen Desktop eingerichtet?

Vielleicht findest Du auch einen Hinweis in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

Gruß

aleph

----------

## R4miu5

ich hab mir die xorg.conf nochmal angeschaut. virtual ist auskommentiert und die auflÃ¶sungen sind die die ich angegeben habe. defaultdepth ist auch richtig.

kde hat die selbe auflÃ¶sung wie trivial (320x480). ich seh NIX und kann auch nicht nach links oder rechts wie bei einem virtuellen bildschirm

WAS HEISST SUBOPTIMAL????

----------

## c07

Schau mal im Log (in der Regel /var/log/Xorg.0.log ). Da steht normalerweise, warum welche Auflösungen nicht genommen werden (wenn du sie posten willst, bitte nur die Zeilen, die dafür relevant ausschaun). Außerdem kannst du ja mal deine xorg.conf (ohne Kommentare, z.B. Ausgabe von "sed /^#/d xorg.conf | cat -s") posten.

----------

## R4miu5

mmh.. in der Xorg.0.log steht VGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

und das mit allen auflÃ¶sungen??

aber ich habe genau die werte eingetragen die bei meinem bildschirm dabei waren (30Hsync 70Vsync)

----------

## R4miu5

mit xorg -conf /etc/xorg.conf krieg ich das richtige aber ohne kde

aber die datei GIBT ES NICHT nur die /etc/X11/xorg.conf

ich versteh nix mehr...

wenn ich ne andere datei eingebe sagt er auch datei nicht gefunden aber mit dieser nicht-existenten datei funktionierts

----------

## c07

Was hast du denn für einen Bildschirm (Röhre oder TFT)? Bei vertikal 70 Hz und 1280×1024 brauchst du horizontal was in der Größenordnung von 75 kHz. Normalerweise solltest du auch keine einzelnen Werte, sondern einen Bereich mit Minimum und Maximum angeben. 30 kHz klingt eher nach dem Minimum.

----------

## R4miu5

wenn ich die /etc/X11/xorg.conf lÃ¶sche geht auch das (ohne kde)

was soll das??

und ich hab nur ein fenster und ein X, kein terminal keine uhr

und bei startx mit gelÃ¶schter xorg.conf kommt wieder das alte spiel...

----------

## R4miu5

wenn ich die /etc/X11/xorg.conf lÃ¶sche geht auch das (ohne kde)

was soll das??

und ich hab nur ein fenster und ein X, kein terminal keine uhr

----------

## R4miu5

ich hab jetzt alle xorg.confs gelÃ¶scht und es geht auch mit kde

kann sich das jemand hier erklÃ¤ren?

wo muss ich denn jetzt dinge umstellen, wie z.b. die refresh raten...

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *R4miu5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> WAS HEISST SUBOPTIMAL????

 

Das Wort suboptimal gibt es nicht und ist vollends sinnbefreit (Wennauch es sich lustig anhört)  :Laughing:  .

----------

## c07

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

>  *R4miu5 wrote:*   WAS HEISST SUBOPTIMAL???? 
> 
> Das Wort suboptimal gibt es nicht und ist vollends sinnbefreit (Wennauch es sich lustig anhört) 

 

Steht tatsächlich nicht im Duden, Google liefert auch nur 32'400 deutsche Treffer und hier steht es nur in 14 deutschen Threads. War aber vor ungefähr 15 Jahren ein absolutes Modewort und drückt prägnant einen Sachverhalt aus, den man sonst mühsam umschreiben müsste. Ich mag es immer noch. Falls es wer wirklich nicht versteht: Ursprünglich ist es einfach für "verbesserungsfähig" gebraucht worden, aber meistens steht es euphemistisch, ironisch oder scherzhaft für "völlig verkehrt, wenn auch oberflächlich gesehn funktionierend". Jedenfalls kann man nicht leugnen, dass das Wort existiert.

Zum Thema: Scheinbar kann xorg bei dir alle nötigen Daten auch ohne Konfigurationsdatei ermitteln und ist so schon grundsätzlich lauffähig. Was es alles an Einstellungen benutzt (insbesondere auch die Monitordaten), sollte im Log stehn (dort steht auch, welche Konfigurationsdatei gegebenenfalls benutzt wird). Daraus kannst du dann ja eine richtige xorg.conf basteln.

----------

## R4miu5

das mit auflÃ¶sung umstellen hat auch funktioniert, aber ich habe jetzt zwar ein funktionierendes kde aber keine grafikbeschleunigung fuer meine 9800 pro

ich hab zwar emerge ati-drivers ausgefÃ¼hrt aber ich schÃ¤tze mal in der xorg.conf die er verwendet (die nichtexistente  :Very Happy:  ) ist die grafikbeschleunigung nicht drin.

hat das einen zusammenhang das meine soundkarte auch nicht funktioniert (audigy 2) oder muss ich das in einem neuen thread posten. ich denke aber das hat nix mit der xorg.conf zu tun oder?

----------

## R4miu5

kann mir vielleicht jemand aus dem logfile eine xorg.conf machen oder mir wenigstens sagen wie das geht

wenn ja wie soll ich die posten? die ist ellenlang

----------

## R4miu5

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #6 SMP Wed Feb 16 19:26:58 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 15 February 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 17 12:20:42 2005

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000f944, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 1028,0174 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1028,0174 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1028,0174 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 1028,0174 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 1028,0174 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1028,0174 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1028,0174 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,24d1 card 1028,0174 rev 02 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1028,0174 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e48 card 1002,1002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4e68 card 1002,1003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,9066 card 1186,3b04 rev 00 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 1102,0004 card 1102,1003 rev 04 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:02:2: chip 1102,4001 card 1102,0010 rev 04 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,1050 card 1028,0174 rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfe900000 - 0xfeafffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfe800000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xfe9e0000/16, I/O @ 0xde00/8, BIOS @ 0xfea00000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xfe9f0000/16

xf86AutoConfig: Primary PCI is 1:0:0

Running "/usr/X11R6/bin/getconfig -X 60800000 -I /etc/X11,/usr/X11R6/etc/X11,/usr/lib/modules,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/getconfig -v 0x1002 -d 0x4e48 -r 0x00 -s 0x1002 -b 0x1002 -c 0x0300"

New driver is "ati"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (53 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

	Section "Module"

		Load	"extmod"

		Load	"dbe"

		Load	"glx"

		Load	"freetype"

	EndSection

	Section "Monitor"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default Monitor"

		Option	"TargetRefresh"	"75.0"

	EndSection

	Section "Device"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default ati Device 0"

		Driver	"ati"

	EndSection

	Section "Screen"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default ati Screen 0"

		Device	"Builtin Default ati Device 0"

		Monitor	"Builtin Default Monitor"

	EndSection

	Section "Device"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

		Driver	"fbdev"

	EndSection

	Section "Screen"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

		Device	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

		Monitor	"Builtin Default Monitor"

	EndSection

	Section "Device"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

		Driver	"vesa"

	EndSection

	Section "Screen"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

		Device	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

		Monitor	"Builtin Default Monitor"

	EndSection

	Section "Device"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default vga Device 0"

		Driver	"vga"

	EndSection

	Section "Screen"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

		Device	"Builtin Default vga Device 0"

		Monitor	"Builtin Default Monitor"

	EndSection

	Section "ServerLayout"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default Layout"

		Screen	"Builtin Default ati Screen 0"

		Screen	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

		Screen	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

		Screen	"Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

	EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vga Screen 0" (3)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

	Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

	Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfe8d9000 - 0xfe8d9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfe8dc000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfe8d8800 - 0xfe8d8fff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfe8da000 - 0xfe8dbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfea1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000cf40 - 0x0000cf7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000cf00 - 0x0000cf3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfe8d9000 - 0xfe8d9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfe8dc000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfe8d8800 - 0xfe8d8fff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfe8da000 - 0xfe8dbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfea1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000cf40 - 0x0000cf7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000cf00 - 0x0000cf3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfe8d9000 - 0xfe8d9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe8dc000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe8d8800 - 0xfe8d8fff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfe8da000 - 0xfe8dbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[13] -1	0	0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfea1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000cf40 - 0x0000cf7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000cf00 - 0x0000cf3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 6.5.6

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.o

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.o

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "vga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/vga_drv.o

(II) Module vga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 4.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/keyboard_drv.o

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev, afb

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: generic

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "Builtin Default ati Device 0".

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfe8d9000 - 0xfe8d9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe8dc000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe8d8800 - 0xfe8d8fff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfe8da000 - 0xfe8dbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[13] -1	0	0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfea1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000cf40 - 0x0000cf7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000cf00 - 0x0000cf3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 4.0.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.a

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.0.2

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset vesa found

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset generic found

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfe8d9000 - 0xfe8d9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe8dc000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe8d8800 - 0xfe8d8fff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfe8da000 - 0xfe8dbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[13] -1	0	0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfea1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000cf40 - 0x0000cf7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000cf00 - 0x0000cf3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[41] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[42] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xfe9e0000

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

	"Builtin Default ati Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 16/16

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 16, (==) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 16 bits stored in 2 bytes (16 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 565

(II) RADEON(0): Using 6 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4e48)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe8000000

(--) RADEON(0): BIOS at 0xfea00000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (256 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on port 2-----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: MED  Model: 2257  Serial#: 12645

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2001  Week: 33

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 32  vert.: 24

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.626 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.288 greenY: 0.608

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.148 blueY: 0.064   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 85  vid: 22913

(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) RADEON(0): #6: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 100  vid: 26693

(II) RADEON(0): #7: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 100  vid: 26721

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  300 x 230 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 78.8 MHz   Image Size:  300 x 230 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1040  h_sync_end 1136 h_blank_end 1312 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 800 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 56.2 MHz   Image Size:  300 x 230 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 832  h_sync_end 896 h_blank_end 1048 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 601  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 631 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 98 kHz, PixClock max 200 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=33800

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Builtin Default Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-98.00 kHz

(II) RADEON(0): Builtin Default Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1600x1200,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1792x1344,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1856x1392,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1920x1440,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (2048x1536,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(**) Option "TargetRefresh" "75.0"

(**) RADEON(0): Target refresh rate is 75.0 Hz

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1600x1200 (pitch 1600)

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1600x1200": 202.5 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1400x1050": 155.8 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  155.80  1400 1464 1784 1912  1050 1052 1064 1090 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (I)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(--) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(--) RADEON(0): DPI set to (127, 127)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.o

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.a

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.o

(II) UnloadModule: "vga"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/vga_drv.o

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe8d9000 - 0xfe8d9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe8dc000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfe8d8800 - 0xfe8d8fff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfe8da000 - 0xfe8dbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[15] -1	0	0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfea1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[21] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[22] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[23] 0	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000cf40 - 0x0000cf7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000cf00 - 0x0000cf3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efff (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[41] -1	0	0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

	[42] -1	0	0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[43] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[44] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[45] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x8000000)

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on Radeon 9500 and newer cards

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1600,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1200) to (1600,1202)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1600 x 6989

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1202)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1600 x 6983

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/mouse"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: Core Pointer

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) <default pointer>: Buttons: 3

(**) <default pointer>: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) <default keyboard>: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default keyboard>" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 8

----------

## R4miu5

man hat mir herausgefunden wieso es nicht funktioniert hat.

der alte ati-treiber hat meine X-org-version nicht unterstützt

thx an adan0s@doom3maps.org

----------

